# Lush godmother soap



## kyliecoast (Apr 2, 2014)

I love the godmother LUSH soap, what fragrance oils can I use to make something like that?

http://www.lushusa.com/The-Godmother/02788,en_US,pd.html

Thanks


----------



## lsg (Apr 2, 2014)

Not having smelled it I can't say for sure, but it sounds like a mixture of cotton candy and bubblegum.  I am sure that several supplies offer thos scents.


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Apr 2, 2014)

Fluffy pink candy by NG


----------



## kyliecoast (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks. To me it smells like candy and deep wine/port.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, I ordered that once and did not smell anything as described, now I am wondering if I got a dud. That happens with them sometimes. Sounds like a great scent!


----------



## kyliecoast (Apr 4, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> Wow, I ordered that once and did not smell anything as described, now I am wondering if I got a dud. That happens with them sometimes. Sounds like a great scent!



what did it smell like?


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 4, 2014)

kyliecoast said:


> what did it smell like?




Feet - LOL! Seriously it was just all bad. I was so unimpressed and I do like their products. Occasionally I get one or two that are just a bit off par though. If I make it to a store though they always take it back, I just did a lot of on-line ordering at first so didn't get the chance to try them again.

They are opening a shop here soon so I will have to check that one out once its open.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fluffy Pink Candy did not work for me in soap.   I agree, it smelled like feet.  It didn't cure out well either.   However, I have used it in lotion and sugar scrubs and it's awesome.   I would mix Cotton Candy and Bubblegum together too.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 4, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread but I just ordered the Honey I Washed the Kids and Rockstar dupes from Daystar - I'm wondering if they have a dupe for Godmother already? I read their dupes are pretty spot on.


----------



## kyliecoast (Apr 4, 2014)

I love rock star. I am in Australia and use different suppliers so I can't comment (sorry).

I just ordered lolly shoppe and fairy floss from Aussie Candle Supplies. In the bottle they smell heavenly - let's see how it smells in CP.


----------



## Relle (Apr 4, 2014)

Just be aware that these might discolour.


----------



## seven (Apr 5, 2014)

kyliecoast said:


> I love rock star. I am in Australia and use different suppliers so I can't comment (sorry).
> 
> I just ordered lolly shoppe and fairy floss from Aussie Candle Supplies. In the bottle they smell heavenly - let's see how it smells in CP.



better do a test batch first. a few of the FOs i got from ACS riced.


----------

